# Alpine 8080 Questions



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone in here ever owned an Alpine 8080 alarm? I'm thinking of buying a NIB 8080 and need to know what to expect of it out of the box? What add-ons are needed etc.

Thanks


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Come on, some of you old folks on here should remember something about this alarm! This might need to be turned into a WTB thread! Anyone have any add-on modules or accessories for the Alpine 8080?


----------



## glock18 (Sep 6, 2012)

I use to sell and install them back in the 90's, cool remote otherwise I would not recommend it, compared to some of the new stuff out these day Its a dinosaur , the main unit is a HUGE if its cheap under say 75 maybe, I think I still have the install manual.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

glock18 said:


> I use to sell and install them back in the 90's, cool remote otherwise I would not recommend it, compared to some of the new stuff out these day Its a dinosaur , the main unit is a HUGE if its cheap under say 75 maybe, I think I still have the install manual.


Too late my friend. Got it for my old school install. Along with some add-ons.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Remote was cool..the one I had the brain was finicky..


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

pickup1 said:


> Remote was cool..the one I had the brain was finicky..


Where did you have the brain mounted? Manual says not to have them near a heat source. Thinking of either in the center console or in the trunk.


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

very cool alarm has built in back up battery charger and many outputs. has alarm out to use with any of the alpine alarm pagers. it interfaced with alpine telephone back in the day and would call a number if alarm was going off. only bad side to the alarm is all those dam relay you have to use to get stuff to work.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

badwhip said:


> very cool alarm has built in back up battery charger and many outputs. has alarm out to use with any of the alpine alarm pagers. it interfaced with alpine telephone back in the day and would call a number if alarm was going off. only bad side to the alarm is all those dam relay you have to use to get stuff to work.


Relays? Ya, I'm waiting on a shipment as I'm typing! Love it so far!

Thanks


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

you can call me rick i have the orginal alpine factory install book 
i can send it to you but you have to send it back 

i can also tell you all the tricks of this alarm easy 

i have installed ALL alpine alarms 

8030
8030a
8030b
8040
8045
8046
8047
8048
8058
8070
8070l
8080

and have ALL alpine factory install books and is factory alpine alarm trained 



who is Da mann - ME lmao !!!


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Love the 8080 and 8040 during the day, installed properly and reliable!


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

i have a mint 8040 for sale if anyone wants it


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

eisnerracing said:


> you can call me rick i have the orginal alpine factory install book
> i can send it to you but you have to send it back
> 
> i can also tell you all the tricks of this alarm easy
> ...


Damn Scott, forgot you were Da Man in Da Day

I probably should update this post huh? The alarm is installed, I have everything hooked up (Hood Switch, Starter Cut, Motion in the Trunk, Door Locks and Unlocks, Glass Breakage, LED's and Velet switch) 

Next process will be hooking up the Windows which brings me to a question. Is the Alpine 8341 Window modules a must for this function to work properly or will any standard 30/40 amp SPDT Relay work?


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

A relay will not work correctly 
A wi Dow mod is the best way it has saftey Limiters build in 
In case of a bad window or someone hand in the window it will notice the 
Extra amps the motor is asking for and stop 

Plus a window mod takes a pulse to work like a latching relay 

Can be tapped to the orange wire (starter kill) and one of the aux outputs 
And get tricky if you diode in the purple negative out on full alarm 
You can arm the system - hit aux roll down the windows - when the alarm 
Is set off the windows will roll up !!


----------



## Mikewisowski51 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Rick 
I am. Looking for remote programming instructions for a vintage 8046. 
Any ideas?
Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mikewisowski51 said:


> Hi Rick
> I am. Looking for remote programming instructions for a vintage 8046.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks
> [email protected]


Ya, send Scott an e-mail. The above member "eisnerracing". He should be able to help you with your needs.


----------



## Mikewisowski51 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Scott 
I am currently looking for remote programming instructions for an alpine 8046. Any ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## schristian (Oct 12, 2019)

eisnerracing said:


> i have a mint 8040 for sale if anyone wants it


Hello eisnerracing, I know it's been a while but I was wondering if by chance you still had that Alpine 8040 alarm for sale? My email is prodicaldude12-bus at yahoo.com. Thank you


----------



## schristian (Oct 12, 2019)

Mikewisowski51 said:


> Hi Scott
> I am currently looking for remote programming instructions for an alpine 8046. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Mike...I have the 8046 install and programming documentation.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

schristian said:


> Hello eisnerracing, I know it's been a while but I was wondering if by chance you still had that Alpine 8040 alarm for sale? My email is prodicaldude12-bus at yahoo.com. Thank you


Good Luck, I haven't seen anything of Scott on here in ages!


----------



## _Sofos_ (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello all,

I'm also looking for this specific remote control so if anyone has a spare one, please let me know ([email protected]).

I guess it's not possible to sync it somehow with another (easier to find!) remote in the market right?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alfa Guy (Oct 12, 2019)

I had an 8080 alarm along with the 8316 communicator back in 1990


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a few alpine alarms and accessories in a box somewhere. Loved the 8049 and 150R. Especially the radar. Anyone know of any new alarms with similar radar sensors?


----------

